# Finally Some Sunshine!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So we are all really soggy around here since it's been raining FOREVER!!
Today, we finally got some much needed sunshine, so I opened the back door. A little while later I came out to check on the dogs and this is what I found!!

Apparently the ground is still a little too wet for him!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats funny, made me chuckle. He's such a cutie.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!! Hahahahaha! Very funny stuff.. very cool picture.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, he's pretty funny! Never a dull moment around here that's for sure!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Laugh Out Loud! That picture is cute!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

VERY cute pics!!:biggrin1: Wasn't today AMAZING?!?:happy: arty: can't wait for the rest of the weekend!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Abi, It's about time we saw that strange orange glow coming from the sky! I mean for heavens sake it's June!! This truly has been the most miserable spring in quite some time. Enough with the Monsoon's Bring on the Sun!!:whoo:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

So Cute!!!

PS- I love your back yard!!! :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Khan said:


> Abi, It's about time we saw that strange orange glow coming from the sky! I mean for heavens sake it's June!! This truly has been the most miserable spring in quite some time. Enough with the Monsoon's Bring on the Sun!!:whoo:


HAHA, that was my facebook yesterday.."What is that strange orange disk in the sky!??!!? OMG is it a giant frisby from the heavens.....no its warm....and it feels GOOD!!!!" LOL


----------

